# What are you getting? (mpg)



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm getting 17mgp with the truck in my sig line. So what are you getting?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

lately 10 city 11 highway but ive been letting it warm up a little in the mornings


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ABES;427412 said:


> lately 10 city 11 highway but ive been letting it warm up a little in the mornings


Is that for a Dodge? What are the specs on the truck?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

sorry i didnt notice this was the dodge forum. but no its the truck in my sig


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

according to the overhead, I get between 16 and 18. There are days that it reads somewhere in the 15's too. When hauling my small TLB, it drops right on down to 11 and lower if I'm climbing the hills. This is with a new 07, 3500 SRW 6.7 with 6spd auto and 410 posi's.


----------



## db27 (May 25, 2006)

06 2500 cummins quad 4x4 long bed with 500lb+ tool box and im getting 16-17.5 around town hand calculated driving very slow and conservitave.Started out new at 14-15 around town now at 12k miles 16-17.5 hope it keeps getting better cause diesel is 3.40 to 3.50 now per gallon


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

That 17mpg I'm getting is with only 1500 on the odometer!!! Not even close to broken in!!!!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

EG is that your overhead at 17 ? When my truck was new it said 19 mpg all the time  
In my experience the overheads on most trucks embellish the real number. Add a chip and it will jump up real nice. My bro's Ford SD did the same thing. When I had the Quadzilla on the overhead would read 22.6 around town, it never changed from the 15.6 hand calculated. I took the chip off for now. My Buddy has the edge juice on his 06 and it did the same, his average and highway mileage is the same as well, just tricked the overhead into inflated numbers LOL.
17 hand calculated is damn good. My overhead is allways off 2 miles to the gallon. So the 17.6 it claims is usually 15.6 around town on an average. That is hauling tools with the cap on.
There is ZERO fuel savings in the light duty diesel pickup range now. Im sure sales will tank real hard when diesel hits $4 a gallon this winter. I drive the gas trucks now more then the diesel. I love my diesel truck, but short of towing heavy, or pushing heavy wet snow the gassers are by FAR a better value.


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm getting anywhere from 17-19 according to the overhead, haven't hand calculated recently. Once it hit 10K miles or so it got a lot better, was getting 12-14 before. It is worse in the winter though, I guess because it let it idle alot more to warm up etc.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

my cummins will get around 15-17 city depending on how im driving her.....on the highway 20-22 but i have had it up to 25 on a 1000 mile trip


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I am around 17mpg taking it easy on the truck. I average around 500 miles per tank and have 77k on the truck.


----------



## TJS 78 (Nov 23, 2006)

My '07 Hemi is averaging 14 Highway & 12 City with 7500 miles on the odometer. Will I get better gas mileage as the truck breaks in?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

EGLC;427407 said:


> I'm getting 17mgp with the truck in my sig line. So what are you getting?


My 2003 5.9 diesel gets about 19 20 running hiway with minimal load. I run Sunoco Gold diesel and a shot of lucas in every tank. 
Now I see you have a 2007,

I also have a 99 and 2001 both dodge diesel also they didnt break in and get better milege till 90 to 100 000 kms

To get the best milege I have found hiway running just below 2000 rpms and you will get the best best.

This your first diesel?

BTW my 2003 has 349 000 kms.... they keep going and going and going.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

This is actually my first truck. (I'm only 17) But my dad has had diesel before and I know what they run like.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I get about 15-17 with truck in sig Low gears and Higher hp motor do me in a bit


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

BIGDAVE.. do you mind posting a pic of your truck, it sounds awesome. I was thinking about some fender flares on my 2003 ctd.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

DBL;427735 said:


> my cummins will get around 15-17 city depending on how im driving her.....on the highway 20-22 but i have had it up to 25 on a 1000 mile trip


That is right on for me as well, do you have a programmer? I will hit that magic 25 mpg on the way to the cabin with a tail wind and the cruise set at 67mph. May take an extra 10 minutes to get there but its worth it to me.


----------



## Snowchief (Sep 26, 2007)

TJS 78;427927 said:


> My '07 Hemi is averaging 14 Highway & 12 City with 7500 miles on the odometer. Will I get better gas mileage as the truck breaks in?


That's just like my 2008 hemi - gets 12-13mpg solid as a rock with mixed city, highway, towing, whatever. But I have yet to run a complete tank through it with some consistent miles like a road trip.

No, it will not get better with age, that's a diesel thing.


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Snowchief;430103 said:


> That's just like my 2008 hemi - gets 12-13mpg solid as a rock with mixed city, highway, towing, whatever. But I have yet to run a complete tank through it with some consistent miles like a road trip.
> 
> No, it will not get better with age, that's a diesel thing.


My hemi gets roughly 10-11mpg. It sees short, usually city trips, with a little highway mixed in.

Constant highway travel I can get around 13mpg.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Wow I am getting no where near what you guys are. I have an 03 Ram 3500 with cummins and get 11-13 city and 18-21 highway.... says the overhead computer. At 3.65 a gallon this truck is costing me a fortune to fuel!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Averaging 20.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

'96 Ram 2500 CTD 4x4 Club Cab LB 5spd, #0 Torque Plate, K&N cone direct on the turbo, 33" tires averaging 19.4MPG-20MPG and everything I do is mtn driving varying 45-70 MPH.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;428955 said:


> BIGDAVE.. do you mind posting a pic of your truck, it sounds awesome. I was thinking about some fender flares on my 2003 ctd.


Yeah I will get one on in a day or two. The plow is at my friends shop so I can get picture of plow with it on. You will have to wait for first snow


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I was surprised to see that my 89 3/4ton gets 13mpg super local with cheap regular in her... Original 318 with 33's I figured she was only gettin around 9mpg. My wifes 05 trailblazer with a 6 cylinder gets the same...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

What about running a fuel additive to clean the system.

Also did an airfilter and oil change and things got alot better. I changed to Sunoco Gold diesel and nothin but and I am finding things are running better. 

Not sure if you have a chip or anything but one time I noticed I was getting terrible milege and it was because for some reason I had done something with the tire setting on my chip and it was misreading things, I guess thinking my tires were going around less times then they actually were.


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

'05 cummins ext cab short box 50,000 miles, 18.5 mpg (in 40 degree weather) highway. 14-15 mpg pulling a 7x14 enclosed trailer with mowers around town, stop and go, etc... It's still cheaper per mile than my 6.0 Chevy at 12 mpg reagrdless of diesel prices.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

15 in town best 21 hwy.

about 1650rpm is the sweet spot for the cummins if you care about mpg and not going 75 mph.

one person asked if his mpg will get better over time/truck breaks in. i think his was a gas. NO that more of a diesel thing.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

in the summer time i average 16 to 18 mpg, and in the winter i avg 12 to 14 mpg. Thats 90% city driving and 10% highway


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*My plowing/idling mileage 2500 CTD Mega Cab*

Just figured out that I am still getting 10.7mpg with all the high idling and plowing this weekend!:redbounce That is twice what I was getting plowing with my 97 F350 with a 460, that one was only 5-6mpg plowing. Plus it has copious more power and never runs hot when the blade is up and running 70 on the freeway! Lets hear it for 7 gallons of coolant! I figure I spent about 54 percent of what I would have spent on fuel with the old truck. I thought it might be the same, or a little better, but wow that was quite a bit better than expected.


----------



## unimog (Dec 2, 2007)

2001 Dodge 2500 quad cab, 8' box V-10 5 speed 3:56 gears. It gets 12.5 mpg highway.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha i try not to do the numbers when it comes to MPG..last time i did it was 8mpg....alot of idle time included, im just glad i have dual tanks! but those $110 fillups are killer..in a bad way lol


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

a diesel will only use 1/3 of the fuel that a gas will while sitting at idle


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

97 Dodge Ram 5.2L 14 mpg no plow, 10 mpg plow on. :crying:


----------



## jonw440 (Dec 26, 2002)

Mine has 28,000 miles and I am getting between 14.8 and 17 mpg (hand calculated)
(Box on loest power setting.)


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;428955 said:


> BIGDAVE.. do you mind posting a pic of your truck, it sounds awesome. I was thinking about some fender flares on my 2003 ctd.


Flares and h2 rims


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*07 Quad Cab 2500 5.7 auto*

With around 11,000 on her I'm getting around 12mpg in town, 15.5 to 16 on the highway...all since Sept. when I picked her up............lots of miles in trips for work.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*heres a pic*

Just warming up the truck...while I was pushing some snow with the atv...lets see, that drops my mpg to....holly cow....10.6 mpg (according to the computer)...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Cant wait for summer diesel


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

17-18 city and 20-22 highway with tach below 2k at all times 

Edge set to 5x5 all the time,diesel is 3.60 per gallon here its crazy


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 2001 and a 2003 Both 3/4 Ton Ext. Cab Diesels

The 2001 gets 17 local runs and up to 25 on the highway with small loads

The 2003 gets 15-17 in town and up to 25 on the highway 

Neither one are chipped or have any mods at all, the 2001 has 110,000 miles and the 2003 has 75,000 miles


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

blk90s13;535304 said:


> 17-18 city and 20-22 highway with tach below 2k at all times
> 
> Edge set to 5x5 all the time,diesel is 3.60 per gallon here its crazy


What trans do you have in your truck?


----------



## MightySal (Jan 5, 2008)

16 -17 highway
12 city
14 average
truck in sig 4.11 rear gears


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

In my 04 cummins I average 18+ city, 24+ hiway empty. Ran 19 hiway the other day with 8"6" stainless v plow, dump insert and sander with a yard of salt. I have an AEM intake, MBRP exhaust and Diablosport power puck.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

*Update due to new truck*
7.3L 178,000 miles, 12-14 mpg with plow on truck 90% of the time. Looking forward to summer for the diesel, no plow on the front and running in 2wd.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

7 highway, 6 city, 5 towing/plowing... of course thats a V10 for you... Gas Sucks, I want the flinstones car


----------

